
Justin Amash announces introducing the “Ending Qualified Immunity Act” - rayiner
https://twitter.com/justinamash/status/1267267244029083648
======
dang
Since there were two threads about qualified immunity on the front page, we
merged them. The other article has more substance, so we moved (most) comments
thither:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23379910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23379910).

The remaining comments are the ones that only make sense in this context.

------
bgentry
Small typo in the title: it's the "Ending Qualified Immunity Act", not the "
_End_ Qualified Immunity Act".

------
tathougies
Thank goodness for common sense.

------
Overtonwindow
It’s unfortunate that in the current political climate this legislation will
likely go nowhere. It would be better to see leadership introduce this.

~~~
pm90
Leadership isn't the source for all bills that are passed, though. Maybe as a
3rd party member, the bill would garner bipartisan support?

I do agree with you that the leadership should be offering some sort of
legislative solutions. All we have seen so far is deflection.

~~~
Consultant32452
My conspiracy theory is that something else is brewing on the international
level that is bigger than these riots. There's been reports of actions by
various international adversary militaries. Everyone is extremely busy.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Could you be more specific? Which adversaries? What are they doing? What do
you expect them to do next? And how do you think that relates to the riots, or
to this bill?

~~~
Consultant32452
The low hanging fruit is China taking Hong Kong and making threats of violence
against Taiwan. Also: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/30/world/asia/india-
china-bo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/30/world/asia/india-china-
border.html)

It doesn't relate to the riots at all. My point is these things reasonably
distract leadership from the riots if we're on the razor's edge away from
global nuclear war.

~~~
mywittyname
China has been interested in forceful reunification with Taiwan for ages.
Their military has drafted up plans to retake the island numerous times over
the years.

Hong Kong has largely served its purpose as a liaison to the West. So it isn't
surprising that China wants to reunify with them as well.

~~~
Consultant32452
Well, if it's what China wants then I guess it's fine.

------
pm90
@dang the article does nothing but link to the tweet, I think it would be more
useful to link to the tweet instead:
[https://twitter.com/justinamash/status/1267267244029083648?s...](https://twitter.com/justinamash/status/1267267244029083648?s=20)

~~~
ethagnawl
Some context (the law; its history) would be useful, too.

~~~
billme
Here’s a post that provides more context:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23360295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23360295)

